# percutaneous tenotomy



## BFAITHFUL (Jan 23, 2009)

does anyone know the cpt code for a percutaneous knee tenotomy, I can only find one for elbow (24357) but not for the knee, should I use the unlisted code 20999?

Thank you


----------



## mbort (Jan 23, 2009)

BFAITHFUL said:


> does anyone know the cpt code for a percutaneous knee tenotomy, I can only find one for elbow (24357) but not for the knee, should I use the unlisted code 20999?
> 
> Thank you



can you post the note?


----------



## BFAITHFUL (Jan 28, 2009)

A 20cc of patient's blood was drawn and prepared by way of the harvest to centrifuge/decanter system with resultant 5 cc of platelet rich plasma graft.  The patient was then placed in the supine position with the left knee flexed at 90 degree position.  The left knee wasthen steriley prepared.  The medial patellofemoral complex was identified under ultrasound imaging.  An 18 gauge needle and syringe with 2cc of lidocaine 1% was ultrasound guided with needle visualization and bolus conformation.  Percutaneous needle tenotomy was performed under ultrasound visualization by way of multiple fenestrations to the medial patellofemoral complex.  The lidocaine syringe was then exchanged with resultant 5 cc of platelet rich plasma and administered to the medial patellofemoral complex including within the body of the medial meniscus.  patient was then bandaged and moved to recovery.



I don't think there is a code for percuteneous tenotomy of knee 
im thinking maybe 20999, 86999 & 76942-TC


----------



## mbort (Jan 28, 2009)

BFAITHFUL said:


> A 20cc of patient's blood was drawn and prepared by way of the harvest to centrifuge/decanter system with resultant 5 cc of platelet rich plasma graft.  The patient was then placed in the supine position with the left knee flexed at 90 degree position.  The left knee wasthen steriley prepared.  The medial patellofemoral complex was identified under ultrasound imaging.  An 18 gauge needle and syringe with 2cc of lidocaine 1% was ultrasound guided with needle visualization and bolus conformation.  Percutaneous needle tenotomy was performed under ultrasound visualization by way of multiple fenestrations to the medial patellofemoral complex.  The lidocaine syringe was then exchanged with resultant 5 cc of platelet rich plasma and administered to the medial patellofemoral complex including within the body of the medial meniscus.  patient was then bandaged and moved to recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



27599 is the more appropriate unlisted code


----------



## BFAITHFUL (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks a million!!!!!


----------



## pemerson (Feb 28, 2009)

*emerson*

I Was Happy To See Others Are Doing This Tentotomy. I Have Nothing To Add, My Physicians Are Just Starting This.  Your Question And The Answer Helped Me
Are These Codes Paying Anything As Yet

Thanks For The Input


----------



## BFAITHFUL (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes we have been getting paid but u must have great medical necessity documentation


----------

